# Information IMac 24" 2006/2007



## kervico (4 Février 2016)

Bonjours a vous chère membre du forum , je vient de faire l'acquisition d'un mac 24 pouce de fin 2006

spec :

Intel CPU (2.16GHz Intel Core 2 Duo)
Ecran 24 pouce TFT active-matrix LCD 1920 x 1200 pixels
NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT avec 128MB GDDR3 SDRAM
3Gb RAM
OS X 10.6.8 Snow Leopard 

donc je ne les pas encore reçu vu que ces une enchère , le truc ces que ces la première fois que j'en achète un . je me demandé , puis-je le mettre a jour dans les dernière version de mac OSx ?

je sais que officiellement il est compatible avec OSx Lion , mais je voulais installer une version plus ressente , comme os x maverick ou os x yosemite sois officiellement sois en bidouillant , avez vous des conseil a me donnée ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, à moins de changer la carte mère, ça n'est pas possible.


----------



## kervico (4 Février 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A mon avis, à moins de changer la carte mère, ça n'est pas possible.



Pourquoi cela ? je veut dire officiellement oui on ne peut pas m, mais on ne peut pas "forcé l'installation " ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2016)

Je crois que la limitation est hardware. Donc à défaut de modifier le hardware, je ne vois pas comment. Mais attend d'autres posts…


----------



## kervico (4 Février 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois que la limitation est hardware. Donc à défaut de modifier le hardware, je ne vois pas comment. Mais attend d'autres posts…



j'ai déjà essayer de cherche je n'ai rien trouver de concluant, et en faisant un hackintosh ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2016)

kervico a dit:


> j'ai déjà essayer de cherche je n'ai rien trouver de concluant, et en faisant un hackintosh ?


C'est-à-dire ? Faire un hack à partir de ton iMac ?


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2016)

kervico a dit:


> j'ai déjà essayer de cherche je n'ai rien trouver de concluant, et en faisant un hackintosh ?



Donc une machine assemblée ?

Sinon ça y est, tu appliques déjà la réforme de l'ortografe ?


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2016)

kervico a dit:


> mais on ne peut pas "forcé l'installation " ?


Même au burin, ça n'ira pas. De plus, un hackintosh c'est à partir de composants PC, pas d'un Mac déjà assemblé.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Même au burin, ça n'ira pas. De plus, un hackintosh c'est à partir de composants PC, pas d'un Mac déjà assemblé.



Peut-être qu'en installant un OS non supporté, il deviendrait un hackintosh. Genre un iMac 2015 sous système 6


----------



## kervico (4 Février 2016)

ce n'est pas une machine assemblé , mais un imac 24" de fin 2006

oui faire un hack pour forcé l'installation d'un osx plus ressent ces possible quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2016)

kervico a dit:


> oui faire un hack pour forcé l'installation d'un osx plus ressent ces possible quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?


Je crois que tu n'as pas compris le mot hack ou hackintosh. Sinon, non, c'est impossible de forcer une carte mère qui est limitée à Snow Leopard.


----------



## kervico (4 Février 2016)

justement je suis la pour comprendre comme ça fonctionne vu que je n'ai jamais eu de mac .
je veut juste savoir si il y a un moyen d'installer une version plus ressente , même si il faut le hacker ou faire un hackintosh .


----------



## Sebious (4 Février 2016)

Je vais essayer de répondre a ta question.
Avec la machine que tu as *actuellement *il n y a aucune chance pour toi d'installer une version très récente de Mac OS.
La seule possibilité reste a ne garder que la structure de l'imac et changer tous ces composants.
Car a savoir les mise a jours apple sont particulières suivant la carte mère - carte graphique, et malheureusement ceux-ci ne sont produit que par Apple...
La meilleur solution reste pour toi de acheter un modele plus récent comme ceux en Aluminium des mid 2007.
Néanmoins cela reste toujours possible certains ont déjà fait des "Hackintosh" en gardant le design de vieux Ordinateur Apple (pas super fiable a mon gout) mais fonctionnel après le temps et l'argent investi est "énorme"


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2016)

kervico a dit:


> je veut juste savoir si il y a un moyen d'installer une version plus ressente , même si il faut le hacker ou faire un hackintosh .


Le hacker : tu ne peux pas.
Il te faut changer la carte mère.

Mais si tu veux te faire un hack, ça n'a plus aucun rapport avec ton iMac. Achète toi une carte mère, les processeurs, l'alimentation, les ventilateurs, la caisse, le SSD, la carte graphique etc. en ne prenant évidemment que du matériel compatible. Le site bien c'est Netkas (me semble-t-il).


----------



## kervico (4 Février 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le hacker : tu ne peux pas.
> Il te faut changer la carte mère.
> 
> Mais si tu veux te faire un hack, ça n'a plus aucun rapport avec ton iMac. Achète toi une carte mère, les processeurs, l'alimentation, les ventilateurs, la caisse, le SSD, la carte graphique etc. en ne prenant évidemment que du matériel compatible. Le site bien c'est Netkas (me semble-t-il).



ho zut alors ... ben je vais le gardé comme sa , j'ai pas les moyen d'achetez un mac plus récent .. mais merci d'avoir répondu a mes question


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2016)

kervico a dit:


> ho zut alors ... ben je vais le gardé comme sa , j'ai pas les moyen d'achetez un mac plus récent .. mais merci d'avoir répondu a mes question



Désolé de ne pas pouvoir faire plus, mais c'est comme cela avec le matériel Apple. Par contre s'il te plait ne sèche plus les cours de français ... merci


----------



## polyzargone (6 Février 2016)

J'ai lu quelques âneries en lisant ce post mais bon, passons…

Au niveau hardware, je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui pourrait empêcher l'installation d'un Yosemite ou même d'un El Capitan si ce n'est la Geforce 7300 GT… Et encore…

Un Core 2 Duo est tout à fait capable de faire tourner les derniers OS X. Les 3 Go de RAM seront un peu justes mais suffisants. La CG est faiblarde mais on a vu pire.

Pour moi, la seule limitation est logicielle. Et elle se trouve très probablement au niveau de l'installeur, pas du hardware. Or il est tout à fait possible de faire sauter la vérification hardware de ce dernier pour installer OS X sur des Mac/Hack non supportés voire même des Mac/Hack qui ne disposent que de 1 Go de RAM. C'est même très simple à faire puisqu'il suffit de remplacer *1* fichier !

Il faudra évidemment créer une clé USB d'installation bootable. Je crois que DiskMakerX n'est pas la meilleure solution dans ce cas car, sauf erreur de ma part, il ne permet pas d'avoir accès à tous les fichiers/dossiers de par la méthode qu'il utilise pour réaliser la clé .

Heureusement, les multiples tutos de création de clé disponibles sur le net le permettent. Celui-ci par exemple. Il faudra juste zapper la partie concernant le bootloader (Clover en l’occurrence) qui est inutile sur un Mac .

Je t'invite à aller voir ici (pour Yosemite mais chaque version a son patch). En fait il est question de 2 fichiers mais seul le OSInstall.mpkg est nécessaire pour faire sauter la vérification, l'autre sert à installer OS X sur des disques utilisant un schéma de partitionnement différent (MBR) de celui d'Apple (GUID).

Il reste une inconnue en ce qui concerne l'EFI. Si il est limité à 32bits, il faudra le remplacer par une version modifiée que l'on peut trouver ici.

Donc pas besoin de monter un Hackintosh ni d'être un hacker fou et surtout, pas besoin de changer de machine …


----------



## earra (13 Juin 2017)

Bonjour je possède également cet iMac et je peut te dire que à moins de changer la carte 7300gt pour une 7600gt tu vas pouvoir mettre au maximum 10.8 mountain lion malgré les 4go de ram avec macpostfactor v 0.3, je compte changer cette carte pour une 7600gt c'est le seul moyen de faire tourner les dernières versions de macpostfactor et donc les dernières versions de mac os x... Et pourtant j'ai durement essayé de bidouiller les kexts et le boot.efi, rien n'y fait sur aucun forum il n'ya la solution, et sur le site de macpostfactor il est bien stipulé que les cartes 7300gt ne prennent pas en charge mac os 10.9 et supérieur... dailleur certains détenteurs de mac pro 7300gt sont amenés à faire exactement la même chose... Certains disent carrément que la carte mère n'est pas compatible mais à partir du moment ou tu as un cpu intel 64 et 2go de ram mini et bien sur les drivers de ta carte graphique qui suivent tu fait tourner toutes les versions de mac os x... Et je peut te dire que l'iMac 24 2006 est compatible avec les dernières versions de mac os x...(Affaire à suivre)


----------



## sam73 (22 Avril 2018)

earra a dit:


> Bonjour je possède également cet iMac et je peut te dire que à moins de changer la carte 7300gt pour une 7600gt tu vas pouvoir mettre au maximum 10.8 mountain lion malgré les 4go de ram avec macpostfactor v 0.3, je compte changer cette carte pour une 7600gt c'est le seul moyen de faire tourner les dernières versions de macpostfactor et donc les dernières versions de mac os x... Et pourtant j'ai durement essayé de bidouiller les kexts et le boot.efi, rien n'y fait sur aucun forum il n'ya la solution, et sur le site de macpostfactor il est bien stipulé que les cartes 7300gt ne prennent pas en charge mac os 10.9 et supérieur... dailleur certains détenteurs de mac pro 7300gt sont amenés à faire exactement la même chose... Certains disent carrément que la carte mère n'est pas compatible mais à partir du moment ou tu as un cpu intel 64 et 2go de ram mini et bien sur les drivers de ta carte graphique qui suivent tu fait tourner toutes les versions de mac os x... Et je peut te dire que l'iMac 24 2006 est compatible avec les dernières versions de mac os x...(Affaire à suivre)



bonjour,
j'ai un imac fin 2006 avec Lion installé. Je souhaite passer à MLion que j'ai acheté sur AppStore car Minecraft nécessite 10.8 ou plus.
J'ai essayé avec MLP et MacPostFactor sans succès. 
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
J'ai l'impression que vous avez déjà pas mal regardé les forums

Merci Bcp


----------

